# How can i make a windows obs installer?



## neo24 (Jun 28, 2019)

I have build the obs source code and run it,but i don't know how can i make a windows obs installer like this https://cdn-fastly.obsproject.com/downloads/OBS-Studio-23.2.1-Full-Installer-x86.exe


----------



## R1CH (Jun 28, 2019)

We use NSIS for the installer. https://nsis.sourceforge.io/Main_Page


----------



## neo24 (Jun 29, 2019)

R1CH said:


> We use NSIS for the installer. https://nsis.sourceforge.io/Main_Page


thank you.i found a mistake when i run the obs.exe because i copy the 'rundir' to another pc( not the compile pc). how can i compile complete installer. the pic show msvcp140d.dll is missing


----------



## neo24 (Jun 29, 2019)

R1CH said:


> We use NSIS for the installer. https://nsis.sourceforge.io/Main_Page


I found the answer,i must change vs build mode to release,thank you very much


----------



## dodgepong (Jun 29, 2019)

Somewhat related to the subject of creating an installer: Please keep in mind that if you plan on distributing a build of OBS with modifications, OBS's GPLv2 license requires you to also make that source code publicly available. Please keep that in mind if you plan on distributing your builds of OBS.


----------



## wangxing1613 (Feb 4, 2021)

neo24 said:


> I have build the obs source code and run it,but i don't know how can i make a windows obs installer like this https://cdn-fastly.obsproject.com/downloads/OBS-Studio-23.2.1-Full-Installer-x86.exe
> 
> View attachment 46144


hello do you have solve this problem?


----------

